# space marine tactical squad



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

What would be more effective and point cost efficient:

A) 10 man squad with Powerfist, melta and heavy weapon and rhino
B) 10 man squad combat squaded with powerfist, melta and heavy weapon and razorback
C) 5 man squad with powerfist and razorback


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

10 man with Meltagun, Multi-Melta, Rhino and, if you really want to bling the Sergeant, take a Combi-Melta. Around 1/2 of your squads should take a Power Fist, otherwise it's prohibitively expensive.

Midnight


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

theres two ways

1) PF, melta gun and a ML + rhino/razorback (with your loadout) if you take a razorback you combat squad the tact squad.

2) PF, melta gun and a MM + drop pod

this is generally the accepted "meta" game globally. but if your local meta is different than this its fine.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Depending on the Codex used I think the best load outs are ten Tacticals in a Rhino with a meltagun and either multi-melta or missile launcher. I don't think power fists are necessary since Tactical squads are better at shooting than close combat, it just makes sense to equip them for shooting and not try to make a mediocre combat unit good at assault by throwing 25 points at it.

Some people like to use 5 Tacticals with no upgrades in a Razorback too, just for the cheap scoring unit and fire support (they're a lot better at both things than Scouts).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I disagree - Power Fists are good to have on a small number on units, namely those that want to get close to the enemy. You don't really expect to use them actively, but they're a good deterrant for T4 characters or higher toughness creatures.

Midnight


----------

